# No puedo formatear mi pen driver



## felixyepez (Nov 14, 2005)

Saludos a todos....

Tengo una pen driver Dane Elec de 256MB, la pc la reconoce y la instala exitosamente, el problema es que cuando intento acceder a su contenido, me aparece el siguiente error: "Esta unidad no tiene formato, desea formatearla ahora" a lo cual respondo que si porque tengo respaldada toda la informaciónamaciòn que había en él; pero cuando intento comenzar el formato aparece que la unidad está protegida contra escritura. Yo la detalle y no visualizo niguna pestaña de protección contra escritura....¿Què puedo hacer?...Quiero salvar mi pen driver, sólo tiene 4 meses de uso. Gracias por toda la ayuda que me puedan prestar!!!.


----------



## mauriciok (Dic 7, 2005)

FELIX, NO TENGO UNA SOLUCION PARA ESO, PERO SI LA CONSIGUES POR FAVOR HASMELA LLEGAR  PORQUE TENGO UNA USB CAPTIVA 2.0 128 MB CON EL MISMO PROBLEMA DE PROTECCION CONTRA ESCRITURA 

SI ALGUIEN SABE QUE HACER EN ESE CASO POR FAVOR QUE ME DE UNA SOLUCION PARA REPARARLA.


----------

